# Some bad choices for names of foods...



## CeeCee (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/31-truly-unfortunate-food-product-names 

Some of these just crack me up!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey!!  Some of them are ours!  



Golden Circle Sars.  Sarsparilla but only Queenslanders drink it, the rest of the country have never heard of it.

Golden Gaytime.  Been around since forever and predates the double-entendre by a decade or two.  (and yes, we snigger.)

Masterfoods Finishing Sauce is a newy though,  but we virtuously clean minded people don't seem to see much wrong with that.



Inghams Breast Munchies... haven't seen those but Inghams is ours.  Sounds yummy, for some anyway. 



Funniest one I encountered in a supermarket, and I made a total moron of myself by cracking up helplessly in the aisle, was little neat shiny bags containing  'Camel Dates.'

Dates were a polite synonym for arseholes here at the time and the thought of a bagful of camel ones was more than I could handle. 
I bought a heap of them to pass around to friends who similarly cracked up over it.

Someone must have pointed out the marketing mistake with the brand name and the next batch were 'Palm Dates'.... pity.


That Slut Soup sounds a winner.  "Cheap, fast and easy."   Who said Asians have no sense of humour?  :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 10, 2014)

I remember the Ayds diet candy...and I have used Dry Sack sherry in cooking before.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 10, 2014)

I wanna see the label on the Donuts!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 10, 2014)

Di..you made me laugh more than the labels!!!:rofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 10, 2014)

Looking at the donuts and still laughing...:badgirl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 10, 2014)

_One only has to read the labels on My dog food the little ones OMG the description of some of them is like i am reading a posh restaurant menu_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _One only has to read the labels on My dog food the little ones OMG the description of some of them is like i am reading a posh restaurant menu_



I'm not surprised - the TV ad for one of the high-end dog-foods makes mention that "*as your dog's parent you want only the best for them*". Really? You're their parent? I wonder if the female viewers are aware of the breeder's name for a female dog? 

Another line - "*You wouldn't feed your family scraps - why feed them to your dog?*" Oh, I wouldn't feed my family scraps? _Really_?!? It's called "leftovers". And yes, I would feed them to my dog because HE IS A DOG. He isn't my furkid, he isn't my baby, he isn't my child, no matter how much my psychologically messed-up brain tells me so - he's a freakin' DOG. 

I'm all for treating animals humanely, but this goes beyond the pale.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2014)

lol...didn't realize so many where from Australia!  I also remember the Ayds...even tried them.

Cracking up on the camel toe donuts!!!:lofl:


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh jeez, this thread certainly perked up my morning! :lofl:


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 11, 2014)

:lofl::lofl::lofl:I enjoyed this so much I googled bizarre food names, too. OMG


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2014)

*"Megapussies?"    How roomy can a gal get  "down there"  ?*


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2014)

That Guy said:


>




Funny!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2014)

Falcon said:


> *"Megapussies?"    How roomy can a gal get  "down there"  ?*




Roomy enough to expel a baby!!   is that Big enough for you, lol!


----------

